# Quite Urgent Done something VERY Stupid!!



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Hun

I'm posting this on off chance you read your boards in a morning but if not no worries cos I'll ring my GP or Optician when it's a more reasonable hour!

I've just got up, getting ready for work half asleep as you do and I currently but Naseptim up my nose (post op) and Viscotears in my eyes as they are really dry post nose op!  (I bet you can guess what's coming can't you?  ) If only I'd put the Viscotears up my nose by mistake I wouldn't have been concerned but unfortunately I didn't I put the bl00dy naseptim in my eyes!  Then I stood there wondering why everything looked like my eyes had been emulsioned white and realised my mistake!   At which point I used loads and loads of saline to wash it out and then put the visco tears in.

Will this be ok or should I see someone?  Can't believe I've been so stoopid as already waiting to go to eye clinic with left eye! 

Can you reassure me that Naseptim won't damage my eyes (or not as case maybe)

Thanks Hunny.

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi A,

Really sorry wasn't on this morning (usually am on Fridays but just had nuts busy day) Hope you were able to get reassurance from GP/Optician. I don't think you should have any problems   As the Naseptin goes up the nose then the cream should be pH balanced enough not to irritate the membranes so it should be gentle enough on the eye too (the drug itself should be fine as there are various different antibiotic eye drops and cream used for all sorts of eye infections). You did the right thing with washing it out with lots of saline but I would recommend going to get it checked properly just to make sure.

You'll not be doing that again in a hurry   

Maz x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

No worries I only posted on off chance!   Thanks for your reply. I've been to my Optician this afternoon and she put dye in and looked and said there was an irritation caused by the cream and some minor damage to the cornea but that it would recover on its own!  She said that often introducing another cream to correct it is just adding a further risk of a reaction and it will heal quicker if I just keep rinsing them out all weekend and don't wear contact lenses until about tuesday (and throw away the ones I've had in today which will be contaminated!)

I think she was surprised by how little damage there was under circumstances!   You are right though I'll not do it again in a hurry!! 

Thanks Mazv! 

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi A,

Glad to hear you checked it out and no serious damage done   Glasses for you all weekend then 

Love n hugs
Maz x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep, do you think I'm ok to keep using my viscotears tho?  Trouble is if I don't my eyelids are stuck to my eyes when i get up in a morning   This is another problem which arose from my nose op  had no trouble before that! 

Axxxxx


----------

